# Fromm vs Solid Gold



## Mika123 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi again .. so I narrowed my choices down to Fromm Mature Gold but it's not grain free or Solid Gold Winged Tiger which is grain free. Fromm is my preferred company ..but I'm ok with Solid Gold. I read that Diamond Pet foods made some of their dog food but I don't think they made their cat food. Any opinions on which choice is better? Thank you


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

If you look in the updated 2016 food recommendations fromm had recent recall on food or treats. No brand on the list has had over 3 recalls in the past 5 years. For me personally I'm iffy about a company that has had recalls, so I decided to go with solid gold  Up to you


----------



## Mika123 (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank you - is grain free important to you as well? The breeder said to choose grain free but the vet said it didnt ...matter


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I answered your PM but I'll post my response here as well just in case someone stumbles across this thread later and wants an answer .

"This is going to be a little long winded, but the short version is both foods look just fine.

The Fromm Mature Gold looks good to me. I didn't manage to add every food from every brand I listed, just because there are so many different ones! The Fromm website is a little tedious to navigate so I just did a basic overview and made sure everything was within the ranges I wanted to aim for. Like Squirtle mentioned, they have had a recall in the past, but that was quite a few years ago now, so everything should be nice and clean.

I know a few of the other members feed Solid Gold Winged Tiger and really like it. It looks good on my end, too. 

It really just breaks down to what kind of fillers you would rather have. The "grain free" foods will have different fillers than the non grain free foods. If you look at the Fromm one, you get rice and barley, which are grains, plus potatoes, which are a starch. And then if you look at the Winged Tiger you get peas, potatoes, tapioca, and chickpeas. That's legume, starch, starch, legume. Rice in excessively large amounts is bad for hedgies, but peas in excessively large amounts is also bad. So you basically just have to weigh which ingredient is likely higher quality and has more benefits. Grains aren't inherently "bad" in this case, it's just that we've labeled them as such because they're used as filler. So companies go grain free and just substitute in equally low quality foods as fillers instead.

Honestly, looking at both of these I'd say they're basically equal. Personally I'd be more inclined to lean towards Solid Gold just because it has quail, turkey, and chicken right at the top which means you're getting one extra protein source, which is good for our little scavengers. But really, they're likely almost identical in quality.

Hopefully that helps and doesn't just make things more confusing! Let me know if you have any more questions!"


----------

